# WAYMO'S SO-CALLED SDC Taxi LAUNCH REVEALS A BRUTAL TRUTH



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

https://www.wired.com/story/waymo-s... NL 120518 (1)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=nl

It's a letdown, yes, but we get it: This is perhaps the hardest technological challenge of the modern era. And even those who understand it best seem to have underestimated its gnarliness. Just a year ago, Krafcik crowed that Waymo was taking the safety operators out of its cars. "Fully self-driving cars are here," he said onstage at the Web Summit in Lisbon. And from there, he promised, adding in paying passengers would be an easy move. "The difference between those two things is relatively slight," Krafcik told reporters. "You've still got a fully driverless car interacting with the world, all of the other human-driven cars, pedestrians and cyclists and other things that are on the road at the same time."


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

Somewhere the Tomato is crying in his beer. I should probably say "I told you so" right?








Uh, not me.. I told you it would be hard. #toldyouso


----------

